# Indicateur du dock



## Christophe31 (4 Mai 2008)

Bonjour à tous,
où peux-t-on trouver des indicateurs différents pour le dock (les indicateurs sont les marqueurs qui se placent sous les applications actives.
Merci d'avance


----------



## eleonooore (4 Mai 2008)

Bonjour,

Il y a des réponses dans la première page de ce fil.


----------



## Christophe31 (8 Mai 2008)

Oui, merci je connais, c'est celle que j'utilise mis je cherche autre chose à essayer.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Mai 2008)

tu peux essayer Dock changer.


----------



## Christophe31 (9 Mai 2008)

Merci Tumb mais chez moi ça plante et en plus c'est très long et je suis bien sous 10.5...????


----------



## ceslinstinct (12 Mai 2008)

jcfsw a dit:


> Merci Tumb mais chez moi ça plante et en plus c'est très long et je suis bien sous 10.5...????


Bonjour

Je vient de faire une recherche avec *Google* _Dock indicators_ et j'ai trouvé ça.

http://www.dockulicious.com/docks/index/page:1/

J'ai pas regardé tout, mais il y a pas mal de formes pour les indicateurs.

@+


----------



## Christophe31 (12 Mai 2008)

Superbe, merci Celinstinct  je vais y faire un tour.

Pour ce qui est de Dock Changer (info de Thumb) il marche très bien,  dés le moment ou vous n'utilisez pas Docker en même temps.......:rose: 

Encore une fois merci Thumb.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Mai 2008)

de rien, les forums sont là pour ça


----------

